# Figured out the KG Height Myth



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

After thinking Nene Hilario was actually shorter than he was when I see Amare is at least a half-inch taller, even tho their listed heights are 6-11 and 6-10 respectively -- I look up old Pre-Draft Measurement Info


Nene
Height w/o Shoes - 6'9 1/4"
Height w/ Shoes - 6'10 1/4"
Listed Height - 6'11

Amare
Height w/o Shoes - 6'9 3/4"
Height w/ Shoes - 6'11" (Unconfirmed)
Listed Height - 6'10

[Later discovered numbers were 6'8 1/2" and 6'10"]



Let's do a little experiment and compare KG (I dont have real heights), and Player A.


Player A's Heights are 'Confirmed'
Height w/o Shoes - 6'10 3/4"
Height w/ Shoes - 6'11 3/4"
Listed Height - 7'0"

Garnett (Guesses)
Height w/o Shoes - 6'11 1/2"
Height w/ Shoes - 7'0 1/2"
Listed Height - 6'11"

As you see, if Garnett was surrounded by players like 'Player A' He would appear to be 7'1 or so. By the way, Player A is my stab at Tim Duncan.


I notice a good portion of the league is listed an inch to inch and a half over their actual height. If KG is a smidge over 6'11" without shoes and lists himself at 6'11, naturally he will look taller than players like Nene, much taller. If he really is 6'11 1/2 - 7' tall then the difference would be even greater.


Very few players seem to be listed close to their real height... Peja, Amare, Shaq, Darko come to mind off the bat

Duncan, Nash, Willie Green, Nene, Carmelo's heights are pretty far off

I think if Shaq used the same techniques to list their height as Nene and other players like him, Nash, Willie Green... Then he'd probably be 7'2 at least.


So here it is, not to start another 8-page thread... but KG is no bigger than 6'11.5"


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jcs83md</b>!
> 
> Very few players seem to be listed close to their real height... Peja, Amare, Shaq, Darko...
> .


One thing I can confrim about this post for sure is Darko looks MASSIVE out there. He is definitley a legit 7 foot +.


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Darko was 7' 3/4" w/ shoes at the pre-draft camp... so he's probably just a smidge under 7'. He probably puts someone like Ben Wallace into perspective, by proving he isnt anywhere close to 6'9 in actual height.

Since your a Pistons fan, can you determine any visual difference in height between Tayshaun Prince and Ben Wallace, or how much lies in between Ben and Darko?


Actually now I discovered another page with Amare at 6'8 1/2" and 6'10"


Ahh well, but however you do get my point.



James Lang is another good example


James Lang
Height w/o Shoes - 6'8 1/4"
Height w/ Shoes - 6'9 1/4"
Listed Height - 6'10"


Compared to:

Brian Cook
Height w/o Shoes - 6'9 1/2"
Height w/ Shoes - 6'10 1/2"
Listed Height - 6'10"


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare measured in 6'8 3/4 without shoes in draft camp and 6'10 in shoes.


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

I corrected it, and its actually 6'8 1/2" and 6'10", but thats besides the point the post was supposed to make.

Link for your troubles:
http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/predraft_sizes_02.pdf


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

one thing that wasnt mentioned is that a lot of these guys at 18 or 19 arent done growing. darko measured 6-11 1/2 pre draft and that was at 17 or just barely 18. word is he's grown about an inch since then. if only he would play that big.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Yep, in the case of KG it's not being to bold to assume that he may have grown an inch or so since being drafted. Read somewhere on ESPN that KG is definitely 7'1" but would rather be known as 6'11" for whatever reason.

Darko could very well turn into a monster, look at how young he is. If you've seen him recently he's definitely put a lot more muscle onto his frame, and within a few years he could actually be a power-player. Especially if he keeps training with Ben.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Nene is 207cm without shoes. It is 6'9 2/4"


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Well here's the problem with KG having an actual height of 7'1".


First, that would make Shaq about 7'3" because he's easily an inch and a half bigger. Then add the shoes, that'd put him at nearly 7'5". But standing next to Sabonis or Yao, you can tell thats not the case.

Yao has been measured at an ACTUAL height of 7'5. 7'6 1/4" w/ shoes










Yao's actual barefoot height = 7'5"

Judging from that picture.. I'd say Shaq is a good 4 inches shorter... So I'd say..

Shaq's barefoot height = 7'1"


I could not find a picture of Garnett and Shaq, however here is Duncan and Shaq











Judging from this I would say

Duncan's barefoot height = 6'10"



Now use this picture to compare Duncan and KG











Now I'm wondering if Garnett is ANY bigger than 6'11". To keep things consistent with the other players he should be listed at 7', and Shaq should probably goto 7'2, while Duncan should go back to his listed height of 6'11 but I'd say this case is closed.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

here is the end to the kg height rumor: HE IS ONE TALL MUTHA THERESA!!! end of story, peace buddy pals


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

who cares how tall he is...it's not all that important.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> darko measured 6-11 1/2 pre draft and that was at 17 or just barely 18. word is he's grown about an inch since then. if only he would play that big.


If only he played


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> who cares how tall he is...it's not all that important.


my point exactly


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

90% of the topics talked about here aren't necessarily that important but this topic has been disputed before on this board and I wanted to lay it to rest.

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

jcs, not tyring to spoil your interest or anything, but you shouldn't judge a player's height based simply on pictures. Pictures were taken from different angles and players in the pictures may stood in unparrerel (sp?) positions that made them looked shorter/taller next to each other. You don't have to stand straight when taking a picture, you have to when you measure heights. The NBA never put in a real system that keeps track of player's height each year. I think the predraft measurements are the most accurate, but of course there were plenty of examples where players lied on their actually height, or grown after the initial measurement.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

How tall is willie green and steve nash for real, cause this is the first time i hear anythin bout them?


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Willie Green is 6'2 1/2" (As is Fred Jones, which was disputed around the slam dunk contest)

Steve Nash is 6'1" even




True pictures are not the best way to judge, but those are much better than nothing.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

I think Nene actually grew a bit after he was drafted. He was only 19 at the time and had grown an inch in the previous year, so it does make sense that he woulda grown. I think I saw somewhere that with shoes on he is 6'10 3/4", which is a lot closer to 6'11" than to 6'10". 

I also believe KG was younger when he was drafted then Nene and could have also grown some.

If Kevin Garnett was a year younger and had the same "growth curve" as Nene, then he woulda grown an inch and a half, so his height would be 7'0 1/2". 

of course he might have been 7'1" at the draft.


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Amare may have grown since the draft, but unless my eyes deceived me, last year in the rookie/sophomore game Amare seemed taller. 

As for KG he's not 7'1, read the thread and you'll see why..


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

KG's 7'1", that's probly with shoes though, but that's all that really counts, because players usually wear shoes while playing basketball. I'm sure you can find pictures to say he's taller or shorter. I guess people can think whatever they want to about how tall somebody is, because it really doesn't matter, but I'd say KG is 7'1", because I know KG a little more than most people here, but again, it doesn't really matter how tall anybody wants to call anybody.


----------



## I'm Just Saying (Jul 24, 2002)

Explain this.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>I'm Just Saying</b>!
> Explain this.


 

Groundbreaking!

:laugh:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>I'm Just Saying</b>!
> Explain this.


I'm speechless


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

the ONLY numbers that matter


Minnesota Timberwolves 

43 wins 17 losses

1st in the Midwest Division

Kevin Garnett

24.7 ppg
14.00 rpg
5.1 apg
2.23 bpg


----------

